# Panne Wifi iMac mi-2011



## MatthieuBbrs (28 Février 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite d'écrire un peu mon problème qui est très embêtant sur mon iMac.. Si des personnes on eu ce soucis et on trouvé une solution. Je la récupérer volontiers!

Je me trouve sur internet, peu importe le site. D'un coup j'ai plus de réseau internet sur le mac mais mon logo en haut a droite affiche toujours que je suis toujours connecter de ma box. pourtant j'ai pas d'internet sur l'iMac mais sur l'iPhone/Playstation ou autre je l'ai encore.
Obliger d'éteindre la wifi et de la rallumer sur mon iMac. Même en redémarrant mon iMac ou ma box, le problème est toujours présent! J'ai reformaté en Clean Install et même soucis.. Je suis sour OS X El Capitan pour plus d'info.

Si une personne connais la solution, je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## Geekfou (28 Février 2016)

Bonjour, essai ceci http://www.macplanete.com/astuces/13115/dns-yosemite-rapide


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## berth (29 Février 2016)

MatthieuBbrs a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite d'écrire un peu mon problème qui est très embêtant sur mon iMac.. Si des personnes on eu ce soucis et on trouvé une solution. Je la récupérer volontiers!
> 
> ...



J'ai exactement le même problème que toi... Tout pareil.

J'ai fait maintes fois toutes les réparations que je connais (c'est à dire euh... Onyx, utilitaire de disque ou Cmd + R au démarrage) sans succès. Et quand il a perdu le signal (vérifiable avec Moniteur d'activité, encéphalogramme plat soudainement), il plante aussi pas mal d'appli : mail, Firefox voire Moniteur d'Activité plantent. Plus étrange, passer la souris sur le Wifi fait apparaitre la roue chromatique...

Rho lalala


----------



## berth (29 Février 2016)

Geekfou a dit:


> Bonjour, essai ceci http://www.macplanete.com/astuces/13115/dns-yosemite-rapide
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app



Je suis allé voir... Je ne crois pas hélas que ce soit la clé du problème. On perd le Wifi ou le signal sans raison apparente...

Vois tu une autre solution ?


----------



## melaure (29 Février 2016)

Et tu as re-testé avec un Mountain Lion/Mavericks ? Si ça ne marche pas plus, il faut s'orienter vers une panne de la puce ...


----------



## berth (29 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Et tu as re-testé avec un Mountain Lion/Mavericks ? Si ça ne marche pas plus, il faut s'orienter vers une panne de la puce ...



Je suis en 10.9.5. Doit on passer nécessairement passer au suivant ?


----------



## melaure (29 Février 2016)

berth a dit:


> Je suis en 10.9.5. Doit on passer nécessairement passer au suivant ?



Non c'était pour savoir si tu avais testé en El Capitan et en Mavericks.

C'est le Mac qui est dans ta signature ? Parce qu'un Core 2 Duo c'est pas un 2011 ...


----------



## berth (29 Février 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Non c'était pour savoir si tu avais testé en El Capitan et en Mavericks.
> 
> C'est le Mac qui est dans ta signature ? Parce qu'un Core 2 Duo c'est pas un 2011 ...



Non je l'ai acheté en Aout 2010.


----------



## berth (1 Mars 2016)

berth a dit:


> Non je l'ai acheté en Aout 2010.



Je comprends ta question. Mais c'est parce que nous sommes deux dans ce cas là, et que MathieubBrs, qui a posté le sujet initial, est bien, lui, de mi 2011. Ceci explique cela... Penses tu alors que ce soit le processeur ? Ca se change ? Pour quel type de cout ? Merci de tes lumières...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

Salut @berth 

Si c'est la carte wifi qui est HS, il y a moyen d'acheter une clé wifi USB et de tenter avec : http://www.amazon.fr/Edimax-EW-7711MAC-Adaptateur-Wi-Fi-MacBook/dp/B00K6MV100/ref=sr_1_5?

@+


----------



## berth (1 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut @berth
> 
> Si c'est la carte wifi qui est HS, il y a moyen d'acheter une clé wifi USB et de tenter avec : http://www.amazon.fr/Edimax-EW-7711MAC-Adaptateur-Wi-Fi-MacBook/dp/B00K6MV100/ref=sr_1_5?
> 
> @+



Merci du conseil. Je suis effectivement allé voir (qq avis consommateurs très négatifs, mais d'autres positifs.... donc...). Si je comprends bien, cela remplace le wifi de l'ordi ? En se plaçant sur un port usb c'est bien ça ?
Par ailleurs, ça arrive souvent une carte Wifi qui tombe en rade ? La remplacer est il onéreux ? et/ou difficile ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Mars 2016)

berth a dit:


> Merci du conseil. Je suis effectivement allé voir (qq avis consommateurs très négatifs, mais d'autres positifs.... donc...). Si je comprends bien, cela remplace le wifi de l'ordi ? En se plaçant sur un port usb c'est bien ça ?
> Par ailleurs, ça arrive souvent une carte Wifi qui tombe en rade ? La remplacer est il onéreux ? et/ou difficile ?


C'est faisable et ça va te couter le même prix : https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+Mid+2010+AirPort+Card+Replacement/6024
Il faudrait avant passer les hardwares tests pour vérifier : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201257
Il faudrait aussi tenter sur un autre wifi si possible afin d'être sûr que le pb ne vient pas de la box. La réinitialiser au besoin.
Perso je pencherai plutôt vers la clé usb (renvoie si pas d'amélioration).


----------

